# Enviro EF3



## urkiddin (Jan 21, 2011)

I just bought an Enviro EF3 pellet stove.I was looking for a Mini but got a better deal on an in-stock EF3.Just wondering if there are any quirks in this stove that i should look for.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 21, 2011)

urkiddin said:
			
		

> I just bought an Enviro EF3 pellet stove.I was looking for a Mini but got a better deal on an in-stock EF3.Just wondering if there are any quirks in this stove that i should look for.



good stove, download the tech manual at enviro.com/help/manuals.html


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Basically its an anolog stove with loads of adjustment. Pretty darned solid stoves. Only thing is it doesn't have the thermostat connectablity. Don't let them try to talk you into the optional contraption they sell to somewhat give it a thermostat. Its pretty much not worth it(more trouble than its worth). You will also have to adjust the damper for each feed setting. They work best set to just keep the house warm on a steady burn. A member nailed nailer has an EF2 witch is basically the same stove and control. He can give you tips. THe Napoleon NPS40 uses the same control as well.

If you really want a stat you can convert it to digital control once the warranty has expired. It will also give you a variable speed combustion blower(set the damper and forget it). Hi/Lo thermostat mode to save the igniter in the cold. I just did one for a fella down the road a while back. Works like a charm. You can PM me for details. I'll send you a parts list if interested. But I am betting once you get used to the controls you will be happy just letting it cruise. The upgrade is is pricey and only major plus is the stat in the shoulder season.


----------



## urkiddin (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.I not interested in putting a stat on it.I bought it for our weekend cottage so it won't be used a terrific amount.Got sick of going out to the woodpile when i'm up there.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 22, 2011)

-'kiddn-

For a weekend burner you are going to love it.  

Nice simple stove with minimal "Fancy-Dancy" electronics to go bad.
Basically it works on temp.  You set the feed rate and the stove pumps heat.
You do have to adjust the damper (Pull rod on the left side of the stove) for a good flame.  
And you have to keep it clean.  For just weekend burning you should get by with a 10 minute cleanup before you light the stove on Friday nights.
At least once a season you should pull it all apart and clean/lube what needs it.

Mine heats a 900 sq ft. (full year) cottage.  With no problems.

Feel free to post questions or PM me.
Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## urkiddin (Jan 30, 2011)

I got my new Inviro EF3 in and running this Friday at the cottage.What a difference from wood.Only bad thing was i only took 2 bags of pellets with me and we decided to stay an extra night so had to go and buy more pellets.We ran it Friday on Lignetics and Saturday on Clear Choice.It burned those up nicely,little ash and soot.Bought Michigans at the local hardware store and burnt them Saturday night.What a difference.Sunday morning(today) got up,the burn pot was full of ash,the glass was all sooted over.Won't be buying them again.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad the stove worked out for you.
You are going to love it.

Here is a good list of pellet retailers their contact inf and pricing.
http://www.woodpelletprice.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1

It doesn't list everyone but it should help you out.
Good pellets are slightly more expensive but I believe you save in the long run by not having as many maintenance issues.

Read the forum to figure out what you want to buy for pellets.  

As most will say....try before you buy.  Get a few bags of a brand before you commit to a whole ton.  
And be careful of those "We'll store them for you" places.
Sometimes they seem to have "accidentally" sold your pellets when you need them and they don't know when they will get stock back in.
Not all places are are like that but enough are that I would be wary.
Another thing, Don't pay until your pellets are in your possession.  Pre-buying pellets has shown to be a dangerous $$$ game.

Try some Okanagans or Vermont Pellets and you will see/feel a huge difference over standard pellets.

Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## bmiller212 (Mar 2, 2012)

just for knowledge if the auger stops of doesn't light pellets try this just went thew it

one... clean as much as you can
two.... jump the high temp ceramic sensor behing the exhaust blower if that fixes it clean or replace
three...jump the wires on the vacuum switch if it works clean or replace

the stove is a solid working machine love it, but i had these small issues and the man thing is keeping your stove pipe clean when the pipe is clogged the exhaust blower fails to keep the vacuum which in turns create havoc on the system. i noticed a steady green light ,auger did not feed and pellets would not light. spent a few hours working on it and to my failure to realize oxygen is the key to fire i failed but i hope these will help you if you have the same problem.


----------



## saigon71 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a Mini and an EF2 and one difference between them is that the ash builds up in mounds on either side of the burnpot in the EF2.  I am burning the exact same pellets, and they don't do this in the Mini.  I have to swirl the ash through the grate with a tool.  It's almost like it's too coarse?  That being said, the EF2's ashpan needs to be emptied once a month which is a plus compared to the Mini's once a week.  The controls are easier to master on the EF2 and it heats a bigger space.  I'd say you made a good choice.


----------

